# Tandem disc forks



## eischman

I have a trek T1000 tandem and was thinking about upgrading the front fork with BB7 discs (I already have a 203mm rotor and adapter). The trek comes with a steel fork without disc tabs.
I have already upgrade the the wheels so I can use discs. What fork(s) would you recommend? I would like to stay as cheap as possible and do not want to sacrifice durability. I mainly ride charity events with kids who are growing 350-375 lbs. The hope is to shed a few lbs and get better braking.

I did a mountain century ride on it and the rear BB7 160 mm began to fade.


----------



## Plum

Wound up makes carbon tandem, disc equipped forks:

http://www.woundupcomposites.com/tandem_duo.html

No idea on the cost, but should be (reasonably) light. I'm sure you could get a custom fork as well, but that's an off-the-shelf offering..

Plum


----------



## tommignon

Cannondale, Rodrigez, Comotion, Santana, all use Disc forks some of them can be purchased through Precision Tandems.
http://www.precisiontandems.com/catframepart.htm
I used them for the Trek T1000 Kit to add disc brakes to the rear. It worked real well. good stuff.


----------



## eischman

my T1000 has rear disc tabs. I also do not want a carbon steerer tube


----------

